# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  anyone keeping wolf cichlid??

## rain

dovii. it has a big mouth and teeth better than my mother's kitchen knief??

im just wondering if any members r keeping them, thk they grow big to abt 80cm(maybe wrong)but they look rather cute  :Razz:

----------


## lighter

Where can i find them for sale? Have been searching for one for very long time but in vain...

----------


## lsz

welcome lighter 

i just got a few motaguense babies 

are you interested in central american cichlids?

----------


## Mez

Ah...the dovii.
Very big. Very Aggressive. For the &amp;quot;guy with the big *** tank&amp;quot; so to speak[ :Grin: ]
One day, i *will* keep one...i *will*.
Here is somes dovii pics...







Mez :Evil:

----------


## foxemty

What is the fish doing in the kitchen? The guy is going to cook it?[ :Grin: ]

----------


## lighter

hi lsz,

Cool where did you get those babies?

What central american cichlids are u giving up?

----------


## chris

My dream cichlid... :Razz:  
I wanted to keep this cichid after seeing a pic. of it some years back.
But I cannot afford to keep such a large cichlid  :Sad:  ...

----------


## lsz

haha i am not giving up any cichlids i have now! 

and the Dovii, although i like guapotes i also think that they are ugly also...

The Guapote i like best is the Umbi. 
link 1 

 see this and also go back to home page to see the rest 
[ :Grin: ]

----------


## chris

Hi LSZ, can let me know where you get your cichlids? I have an impulse to restart cichlid keeping.

***************************
http://www.tangledupincichlids.com/

My favourite site for cichlid pics...
Check out the trimac pics.  :Wink:

----------


## Simon

off-topic

LOLz.. all along I thght u guys was referring to the Hoplias malabaricus aka wolf fish.. till i saw the pics... its oso called the Mud characin, predatory fish.. kinda kewl looking.. any idea if this fish is legal in SG?

----------


## barmby

Simon,

look like &amp;quot;soon hock&amp;quot; to me...[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## lsz

Simon that wolf fish you posted ... not available in singapore. 

THe piranha was banned due to the obvious potential hazards if released
this guy is not as dangerous, 

and i think the main reason is that nobody knows much abt it...let alone most fish shop owners 
 :Smile:  

chris, my cichlids are from all over and they are mostly accidently discoveries. It is a huge challenge to get many of them here. 

You should know Jeff Repps. If there are ppl interested, i do not mind grouping with friends and perhaps try to work for bringing certain species in. You can get almost all the CA you want from him  :Smile:  
But the main problem abt keeping CA cichlids is space. A major problem in fact

----------


## Simon

lsz, its piranha-liked? i read an article on breeding this fish in TFH..looks cooler than a piranha

colin, dun be a joker :Razz:

----------


## lsz

I dont think it behaves like piranha ....which is a characin and behaves like one. 

Wolfish is actually a characin too...loosely.
ANd it is a primitive form of it. 
ALthough a characin, it doesnt school ard like its distant cousin above. 

and actually this fish is a bit like soon hock! but looks much more cool haha. So what you have is an aggressive looking Soon Hock and sits around, look fierce and ambush prey. Unless to the most devoted and interested owner, interest or novelty in this kind of fish may wear out..

Esp when they need their own tank, are big and not exactly attractive. It is the classic room/basement tank kind of fish..and normally in other tanks will be electric catfish, some snakeheads, eels etc  :Smile:  

but i agree this fish is cool. ANd Japs are esp crazy over primitive fish like this.

----------


## chris

I used to get most of my cichlids at a farm at Tampines before they closed open sales.
I can not afford to import fishes...
Currently I had 2 red devils youngsters, a female pink convict and 2 luohans(looking more like trimacs, fortunate or unfortunate?). :Smile:  
Space and filtration are my concerns too.

----------


## lsz

yeah space is the main problem..

----------


## huaikong

well my tnk is like a WW2 battleground.20 odds cichlids in my 3.5 tnk.hahaha.Jaguar,oscar,cuban,red devil,frontosa,seruvem etc.Chris should know my condition. :Wink:

----------


## huaikong

well anyone want to share money to import this species cos the air freight is god damn high.

----------


## chris

Never mind, after I settle the angelfish, my 3-ft tank will be opened to your bigger American cichilids. :Razz:  :Razz:   :Wink:  
Forget about the dovii, your tank can barely keep one.

And what a day yesterday!
[ :Knockout: ] [ :Knockout: ] [ :Knockout: ]

----------


## huaikong

hahaha.buy one keep for fun loh.it an exp I think mos of us wan.Correct everybody?[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## huaikong

hey lsz.any fishes u wan to sell,give or exchange? :Smile:

----------

